
Driverless cars could let you choose who survives in a crash - sizzle
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2150330-driverless-cars-could-let-you-choose-who-survives-in-a-crash/
======
twitchard
This becomes more fun if autonomous vehicles broadcast their ethical setting.
Then you could overcome the prisoner's dilemma with something like tit-for-
tat.

"Prioritize anybody else over myself only if they would prioritize me over
themselves, given I prioritize them."

------
Rotdhizon
It doesn't define that well what the options do in relation to their moral
setting. Say two cars are driving straight at each other on a 1 way road where
one side is a cliff drop off and the other side is lush grass: Does the self
sacrifice mode mean that car would pilot itself off the cliff, and the self
protection mode would swerve into the grass?

